# One way tickets..??



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Been quoted £25 out and £100 back.....we plan to leave mid Dec and travel down to south of Spain and return mid March??
I know it's not easy to say for sure but would any of you recommend buying just outward ticket, chancing that it won't cost megabucks to return and then booking it online?? 
Has anyone done this and what was the outcome?!! :lol: 
We will have internet access......
Is it a possible or a definite "no, no!?!" 8O Thanks, Ana x


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Done it twice on the Tunnel. No problem as it was virtually the same price for the return which was booked online one week in advance.

Ian


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Just got back from a month on the continent, booked the ferry about a week in advance of each leg without a problem. £33.00 each way. March shouldn't be too busy for them so I would think you could get a much better deal nearer the time. No guarantee of course.
Regards Paul


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Tunnel prices can be high but have done it several times with the ferry.
Just used the internet and booked the return within a few days.. Prices always reasonable, just depends on time of year I guess..


----------

